# Ireland / France Ferry



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

I tried a search of the forums with no success. Anyone any experience of a crossing France to Southern Ireland?
With a dog?
Garcia


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

You will do far better I think, searching and asking here.

http://www.motorhomecraic.com/forum/index.php?f=10

You are far more likely to find someone with real/recent experience of those routes.

There is a recent thread about Dogs and Stena Line.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Try using aferry.co.uk. 

I think stena run a rosslare to Cherbourg route.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Brittany Ferries operate between Cork and Roscoff with their flag ship the Pont Aven. Dogs definitely accepted.

Andy


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Also try Irish Ferries, they sail to both Rosslare and Dublin, about same cost as Stena Line. Brittany Ferries tend to be expensive.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the above replies.
The Irish MH site was useful.
Threads on dogs and ferries.
Still unsure whether to risk an old dog on such a long crossing, with seemingly un dog friendly boats.
Coming from here , seems I might as well drive back to Calais / Dover and then cross to Ireland from Fishguard.
France / Ireland crossings seem VERY expensive and 60 euros for one way in a 70 cm high cage seems absurdly cruel for a large dog on a long crossing.
Garcia


----------

